# DIMEBAG DARRELL Figure / Sculpture + Video !!! :)



## Sebastian (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi,
This is my latest figure - made for a person from the USA 

29cm / 11.4 inches tall Dimebag Darrell figure - The Great Southern Trendkill era.
The guitar is the famous Washburn Trendkill.
(if Dime would be standing straight he'd be 12 inches tall)
If anyone would be interested in a Dime figure like this one feel free to send me a message or email 


HD on YouTube 









































































I hope you like it. Comments nicely seen.
Thanks!


----------



## Abbath78 (Aug 27, 2013)

Amazing detail! The face kind of looks more like Gene Simmons than Dimebag, but it's still really cool!


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Daf57 (Aug 27, 2013)

You have an incredible talent for sculpting, Sebastian!! Very well done my friend!


----------



## Idontpersonally (Aug 27, 2013)

Did you use polymer clay?


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 27, 2013)

Thank You! 
Yes, first Polymer Clay and for the final figure Resin


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 29, 2013)

Abbath78 said:


> The face kind of looks more like Gene Simmons than Dimebag, but it's still really cool!



I think it's alright


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Sep 1, 2013)

Very nice work man! Once again!


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 3, 2013)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> Very nice work man! Once again!



Thanks man!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Sep 5, 2013)

Sebastian said:


> Thanks man!



Always, brotha!


----------



## ridner (Nov 26, 2013)

looks killer! how much time does something like this take? what do you charge to make one?


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Nov 26, 2013)

Abbath78 said:


> Amazing detail! The face kind of looks more like Gene Simmons than Dimebag, but it's still really cool!


Yeah the goatee makes him look like Gene Simmons in the Lick it Up video, but awesome sculpting indeed.


----------



## nutsock (Dec 27, 2013)

Awesome work!


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 28, 2013)

nutsock said:


> Awesome work!



Thank You!


----------

